# Special Sale ;-)



## toorski (Oct 15, 2019)

Today's games becoming more and more realistic 
As for the rest Boys, Girls and Gender Benders, don't feel left out, Steam will have special sale for you too - soon


----------



## Crivens (Oct 15, 2019)

Where L is for Liquor?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2019)

It was a special sale to celebrate National Coming Out Day last Friday.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 15, 2019)

There is such a thing?
Damn' I'm old. In my time it was don't ask and don't care. 

And that's why I make fun of that. I don't care who desires whom, as long as there is no colateral damage.

But I also see the meme did not register.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 15, 2019)

Didn't expect Minsc and Boo there.


----------

